# Duck jerky advice or tips....



## bjustice22 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a bunch of duck breasts that I'm getting ready to make jerky on my MSE 30.

First, should I brine the duck for a day or two or just throw it straight into a marinade?

Second, can anyone recommend a good recipe what kind of wood would be best?


----------



## kon90 (Oct 21, 2013)

Do you have a lot of experience with jerky making? I think it's traditional to cure and marinade the jerky at the same time using nitrates. To be honest I have never made jerky on a smoker, only with dehydrators (hunting season coincides with a brutal winter where I grew up).

I have made snow goose jerky from breast strips thinly cut against the grain using the dehyrdrator and similar process to what you would use for beef.


----------



## bjustice22 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have made beef jerky before but only in a dehydrator and did not cure it first. I've read some pretty good threads and have a bad of Cure #1 in the mail as I type.

We'll see how it turns out...


----------



## stank56 (Oct 22, 2013)

I like to smoke it using either apple or cherry, the sweetness really adds to the flavor of the duck.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 25, 2013)

I have never brined to make jerky before. The old standard marinade is soy, lea & Perrins, salt, pepper, onion, garlic, and either brown sugar or honey, (liquid smoke if dehydrating), maybe some fruit juice. Add a little cure, I am now learning, its a weight vs. cure thingie. Before I added cure it never lasted long enough to rot. LOL  I just tried making a sweet maple syrup jerky which was sort of bland without salt. But was good jerky none the less.

Use the wood you like, remembering that its jerky and you don't want to only taste smoke. Personally I like pecan but then again I have huge trees in my back yard. Pecan is a southern favorite. Doing fowl I would think you'll need to stick with a light smoke, the nuts and fruit woods basically. Hickory, oak, mesquite I wouldn't use unless extremely familiar with their smoking qualities.

Here is the thread on what I just did.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151108/sweet-maple-jerky

You can make your own marinade, or there are 100's upon the market.

Of course these are only my opinions and we all know what opinions are like, besides I don't think I have ever made jerky out of ducks, maybe something like pheasants but not ducks.

Hope it works out for you and remember there is a jerky section in the forums, and unlimited resources if you use the search engine

Its going to be a beautiful day tomorrow to smoke!


----------



## bjustice22 (Oct 27, 2013)

Jerky is in the smoker @ 150*. My only question now is how long should I let it go? And should I increase the temp or let it stay at 150? 


Thanks, 
Brian













Duck to be smoked.JPG



__ bjustice22
__ Oct 27, 2013


----------

